# Briggs & Stratton wont self propel on snow



## Julien.c (Dec 4, 2020)

I just bought a New Briggs & Stratton S1227 (3 Weeks ago). Everything is fine on my driveway without snow.
I tried it for the first time with snow and 75% of the time, the snowblower dont self propulse. The wheels are juste not moving, whatever the speed I chose. I have to lift the front for it to move. However, if I lift the back so the wheels aint touching the ground, the wheels are working.
I called for a checkup, but the waiting list is more than 2 months.
Any ideas of what is wrong?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Adjust your traction cable. It shows you in your manual. The cable must be tightened. 
Loosen the locking nut and turn the adjuster so the cable is tighter. An easy way to check is when traction is engaged grab the cable and pull. The wheels should start.
If you need to tighten it put a piece of masking tape on the cable. Make sure as you turn the adjuster bolt the cable does not spin. 
Briggs had issues with those cables they tend to twist as you adjust


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
zavie has a valid point! try adjusting the cables as it sounds like something is slipping


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Drive slipping/not engaging when under load certainly would indicate an adjustment to me as well, unless something is broke, bent or missing ..... your manual should address this .


----------



## Julien.c (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you! I tighten the traction cable. It was in fact a bit loose. I'm waiting for the next big snow to test it under load.


----------



## Pow (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m having the same issue with my new one. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Jrock1956 (Feb 11, 2021)

oneacer said:


> Drive slipping/not engaging when under load certainly would indicate an adjustment to me as well, unless something is broke, bent or missing ..... your manual should address this .


I have the same problem with a new B&S S1024. The wheels won't turn under load. And there is no mention in the manual on how to adjust the traction cable. Other than take it to a dealer. I used it fresh out the box and the shear pins (all 4 of them) broke within the hour. I'm starting to think this was a bad decision.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Julien.c said:


> Thank you! I tighten the traction cable. It was in fact a bit loose. I'm waiting for the next big snow to test it under load.


no need to wait for snow. start it up put in in gear and hold back as hard as you can. If it pulls you down the driveway or the tires start to slip on the cement you are probably good to go.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Jrock,

Just type your number of your unit in the link below, that should bring up your manuals for adjustment and how to maintain your unit..







Manuals | Briggs & Stratton


Looking for more information on product maintenance & servicing? Find your manual for service support or your illustrated parts list for repairs or service.




www.briggsandstratton.com


----------



## Jrock1956 (Feb 11, 2021)

oneacer said:


> @Jrock,
> 
> Just type your number of your unit in the link below, that should bring up your manuals for adjustment and how to maintain your unit..
> 
> ...


It states in the manual that the cable was set at the factory and any adjustment should be handled by a factory authorized repair center.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am my own repair center ...  just sayin.


----------



## H.D. Mechanic (12 mo ago)

Julien.c said:


> I just bought a New Briggs & Stratton S1227 (3 Weeks ago). Everything is fine on my driveway without snow.
> I tried it for the first time with snow and 75% of the time, the snowblower dont self propulse. The wheels are juste not moving, whatever the speed I chose. I have to lift the front for it to move. However, if I lift the back so the wheels aint touching the ground, the wheels are working.
> I called for a checkup, but the waiting list is more than 2 months.
> Any ideas of what is wrong?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Julien.c said:


> Thank you! I tighten the traction cable. It was in fact a bit loose. I'm waiting for the next big snow to test it under load.


no need to wait for snow. If you want to know if it is actually pulling just put it in gear and hold back on the handlebars. you should not be able to hold it back in first gear.


----------



## BeeZee05 (12 mo ago)

I’m not sure of the name of the part I’m missing. It’s a pin that connects lever to select gears and shaft that controls the gears. Can anyone help? It doesn’t seem that it would be an expensive part. It’s some sort of pin.
It is a Briggs and Stratton. Unsure of the model off hand.


----------

